# Decisions, decisions!



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I've been looking for job as an English teacher for a month now. Nobody is really hiring right now so I don't have a lot of options. I need your advice please. I've been offered a job at an academy 20 hours weekly for about 470-490 euros. I do realize it's almost nothing so should I just say no? I'm a non native English speaker so maybe they just want to take advantage of me... On the other hand I do want to go back to Spain but I know this salary will barely cover my living expenses if at all. I feel like no one else will call me for an interview either. This is supposed to be a "part-time" job. I don't know if I will be able to find another part-time job in the mornings plus I have no place to live. I guess the negatives far outweigh the positives right? So if you were me what would you do? Has anyone been in a similar situation?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

marge777 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been looking for job as an English teacher for a month now. Nobody is really hiring right now so I don't have a lot of options. I need your advice please. I've been offered a job at an academy 20 hours weekly for about 470-490 euros. I do realize it's almost nothing so should I just say no? I'm a non native English speaker so maybe they just want to take advantage of me... On the other hand I do want to go back to Spain but I know this salary will barely cover my living expenses if at all. I feel like no one else will call me for an interview either. This is supposed to be a "part-time" job. I don't know if I will be able to find another part-time job in the mornings plus I have no place to live. I guess the negatives far outweigh the positives right? So if you were me what would you do? Has anyone been in a similar situation?


For a start, to register as a resident you will need to show an income of €600-650 per month plus healthcare coverage.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

marge777 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been looking for job as an English teacher for a month now. Nobody is really hiring right now so I don't have a lot of options. I need your advice please. I've been offered a job at an academy 20 hours weekly for about 470-490 euros. I do realize it's almost nothing so should I just say no? I'm a non native English speaker so maybe they just want to take advantage of me... On the other hand I do want to go back to Spain but I know this salary will barely cover my living expenses if at all. I feel like no one else will call me for an interview either. This is supposed to be a "part-time" job. I don't know if I will be able to find another part-time job in the mornings plus I have no place to live. I guess the negatives far outweigh the positives right? So if you were me what would you do? Has anyone been in a similar situation?


If they are paying your social security, and you have some savings to tide you over for the first few weeks, then yes I would give it a go. You will almost certainly be able to supplement your income with private lessons (unless the contract excludes this, of course). People are desperate to learn English, or get private tuition for their kids. I often get asked by my neighbours - and I'm not a teacher!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> For a start, to register as a resident you will need to show an income of €600-650 per month plus healthcare coverage.


The employer would presumably cover her social security payments for healthcare, and a statement of savings would cover the income side.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> The employer would presumably cover her social security payments for healthcare, and a statement of savings would cover the income side.


Assuming this to be the case - which it may wll not be - the OP.has to fund rent plus living costs which hcould be a tight squeeze on such a low income, unless some other work materialises muy rapido!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Assuming this to be the case - which it may wll not be - the OP.has to fund rent plus living costs which hcould be a tight squeeze on such a low income, unless some other work materialises muy rapido!


Sure, that's why she would need some savings. But she asked what we'd do in that position, and if I wanted to live in Spain badly enough, that is what I would do.


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> For a start, to register as a resident you will need to show an income of €600-650 per month plus healthcare coverage.


I already have the NIE if that's what you're talking about.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Don't accept this ludicrous salary, the poorly paid academies pay at least 12e an hour and the more professional academies pay about 18. keep looking , something will materialise. You may as well stack shelves at Mercadona as accept this job, it's better paid without the stress


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

marge777 said:


> I already have the NIE if that's what you're talking about.


You are required to register as a resident within 90 days of arriving to reside in Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Sure, that's why she would need some savings. But she asked what we'd do in that position, and if I wanted to live in Spain badly enough, that is what I would do.


But when people from the UK tell us they want to 'live the dream' and move to Spain with inadequate or no incomes we quite rightly point out that this might not be the right thing to do.

Might it not be more prudent to seek a job where she isn't exploited before moving?
It's insulting to offer that kind of salary. I would tell them where to stick it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> You are required to register as a resident within 90 days of arriving to reside in Spain.


proof of contracted employment might well be enough, even if the income is below the usual figure asked

the actual 'law' states that income needs to be above subsistence level - & the amount she'd be earning is more or less what the govt gives to anyone with no income


but yes - registering as resident is obligatory 



marge777 said:


> I already have the NIE if that's what you're talking about.


 no, that's not the same thing at all


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> If they are paying your social security, and you have some savings to tide you over for the first few weeks, then yes I would give it a go. You will almost certainly be able to supplement your income with private lessons (unless the contract excludes this, of course). People are desperate to learn English, or get private tuition for their kids. I often get asked by my neighbours - and I'm not a teacher!


The problem is that everything comes with a contract so even if I find something better I won't be able to take it. What I'm trying to say is that even if I have enough money to survive "the first few weeks", I won't be able to save any money for the upcoming weeks & since I'll be tied to a contract I won't be able to take a presumably better job either.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

marge777 said:


> The problem is that everything comes with a contract so even if I find something better I won't be able to take it.




... it's not clear what you are trying to say here ...

I could hazard a guess but I'd probably guess wrong!


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> proof of contracted employment might well be enough, even if the income is below the usual figure asked
> 
> the actual 'law' states that income needs to be above subsistence level - & the amount she'd be earning is more or less what the govt gives to anyone with no income
> 
> ...


Well, actually 470 or even 490 euros is not enough to survive in Spain. I have lived and worked in Spain before so I have an idea of what it's like to live there, let's see:
200 euros for a shared 3-bedroom apartment CADA UNO
min. 100-150 euros - food/groceries
min. 60-80 euros - monthly gastos (water, gas, electricity, etc.)

Do the math... I agree with most of the comments.
Even by some wild stretch of the imagination I will not be able to make ends meet. Just asking for opinions.


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

marge777 said:


> Well, actually 470 or even 490 euros is not enough to survive in Spain. I have lived and worked in Spain before so I have an idea of what it's like to live there, let's see: 200 euros for a shared 3-bedroom apartment CADA UNO min. 100-150 euros - food/groceries min. 60-80 euros - monthly gastos (water, gas, electricity, etc.) Do the math... I agree with most of the comments.


 . I do realize it's almost nothing so should I just say no?

I think you've answered you own question from your first post


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

On the matter of the EU Citizen's Registration

As a worker I do not believe the income is relevant, as is the case for a non worker / retired `person. 

This is what the police say you require to register on EU Citizens Register (Sometimes incorrectly called Residencia)

_DOCUMENTACIÓN ACREDITATIVA PARA CERTIFICADO DE REGISTRO
1. Copia de pasaporte o documento nacional de identidad, válido y en vigor, del solicitante o copia de los mismos caducados y de la solicitud de renovación. 

2. Tasa pagada (10.0 euros)

3. Los documentos que a continuación se detallan según los casos:

TRABAJADOR CUENTA AJENA. (employed worker) 

- Uno de los siguientes documentos: - Declaración de contratación del empleador

Incluyendo nombre de la empresa, C.I.F. de la empresa, Código Cuenta Cotización en la SS de la empresa.
- Certificado de empleo
- Contrato de trabajo registrado en el S.P. Empleo - Alta en la SS
O bien consentimiento para la comprobación de datos en los ficheros de la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social.


TRABAJADOR CUENTA PROPIA.- Uno de los siguientes documentos:
- Inscripción en el censo de actividades económicas.
-Inscripción del establecimiento mercantil en el Registro Mercantil. - Alta en la SS
O bien consentimiento para la comprobación de datos en los ficheros de la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social.

*NO TRABAJA.*- Todos los documentos siguientes:
- Seguro de enfermedad con cobertura durante su período de residencia equivalente a la proporcionada por el Sistema Nacional de Salud (pensionistas será suficiente con documento que acredite que tienen derecho a asistencia con cargo al Estado que le paga la pensión).
- Prueba de recursos suficientes (mínimo 5,007.81 euros)

ESTUDIANTES.

¬Posibilidad 1:
•	Matrícula
•	Seguro de enfermedad o tarjeta sanitaria europea válida durante todo el período de residencia.
•	Declaración de que posee recursos suficientes.

Posibilidad 2:
Acreditación de ser participante en UE de intercambio educativo_


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

marge777 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been looking for job as an English teacher for a month now. Nobody is really hiring right now so I don't have a lot of options. I need your advice please. I've been offered a job at an academy 20 hours weekly for about 470-490 euros. I do realize it's almost nothing so should I just say no? I'm a non native English speaker so maybe they just want to take advantage of me... On the other hand I do want to go back to Spain but I know this salary will barely cover my living expenses if at all. I feel like no one else will call me for an interview either. This is supposed to be a "part-time" job. I don't know if I will be able to find another part-time job in the mornings plus I have no place to live. I guess the negatives far outweigh the positives right? So if you were me what would you do? Has anyone been in a similar situation?


1. Regarding residence- what nationality are you? 

2. Regarding teaching- I think you know that you can not afford to move and live on that salary. Most academies would still be shut for the summer just now, so you may have more luck in a month or so, although many do their main recruiting before the summer. You say you are not a native English speaker so that may limit your opportunities. Do you have any qualifications or experience which would help?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

marge777 said:


> Well, actually 470 or even 490 euros is not enough to survive in Spain. I have lived and worked in Spain before so I have an idea of what it's like to live there, let's see:
> 200 euros for a shared 3-bedroom apartment CADA UNO
> min. 100-150 euros - food/groceries
> min. 60-80 euros - monthly gastos (water, gas, electricity, etc.)
> ...


You have already answered your own question. What more can anyone else say


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

brocher said:


> 1. Regarding residence- what nationality are you?
> 
> 2. Regarding teaching- I think you know that you can not afford to move and live on that salary. Most academies would still be shut for the summer just now, so you may have more luck in a month or so, although many do their main recruiting before the summer. You say you are not a native English speaker so that may limit your opportunities. Do you have any qualifications or experience which would help?


Yes, I have a degree + experience.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

marge777 said:


> Yes, I have a degree + experience.


Your replies are too brief too allow us to give any further meaningful help. 

Without knowing your nationality, we can't offer proper advice on residence.

A degree and experience in what? A degree in teaching might allow you to work in a (international) school. For academy work, they'll be looking for a language qualification - CELTA, etc though not being a native English speaker would still count against you. An unrelated degree will be no help at all!!


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

brocher said:


> Your replies are too brief too allow us to give any further meaningful help.
> 
> Without knowing your nationality, we can't offer proper advice on residence.
> 
> A degree and experience in what? A degree in teaching might allow you to work in a (international) school. For academy work, they'll be looking for a language qualification - CELTA, etc though not being a native English speaker would still count against you. An unrelated degree will be no help at all!!



I'm from the EU. I have a degree in Linguistics+ teaching experience.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Your replies are too brief too allow us to give any further meaningful help.
> 
> Without knowing your nationality, we can't offer proper advice on residence.
> 
> A degree and experience in what? A degree in teaching might allow you to work in a (international) school. For academy work, they'll be looking for a language qualification - CELTA, etc though not being a native English speaker would still count against you. An unrelated degree will be no help at all!!


she has said in a previous thread that she's an EU citizen, so there's no visa issue

also that she has experience & qualifications as a teacher of English as a foreign language 


she has never previously expanded on that............

I think we can all agree though, that as far as the question in hand is concerned, it wouldn't be easy to live on that income


even though that's all a heck of a lot of people get every month as paro


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> she has said in a previous thread that she's an EU citizen, so there's no visa issue
> 
> also that she has experience & qualifications as a teacher of English as a foreign language
> 
> ...


Oh god yeah, Xab

Bags of attitude.

No point going back over old ground.....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Why, I wonder, so coy about nationality?
We can choose between Czech, Slovak, Pole, Hungarian, Lithuanian, Estonian, Latvian, Romanian, Bulgarian...
What's not to like?


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

brocher said:


> Oh god yeah, Xab
> 
> Bags of attitude.
> 
> No point going back over old ground.....


Oh gee, thanks for pointing that out. How very thoughtful of you.


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Why, I wonder, so coy about nationality?
> We can choose between Czech, Slovak, Pole, Hungarian, Lithuanian, Estonian, Latvian, Romanian, Bulgarian...
> What's not to like?


You forgot Latvia


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

marge777 said:


> You forgot Latvia


No I didn't. Read my post again, carefully.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marge777 said:


> The problem is that everything comes with a contract so even if I find something better I won't be able to take it. What I'm trying to say is that even if I have enough money to survive "the first few weeks", I won't be able to save any money for the upcoming weeks & since I'll be tied to a contract I won't be able to take a presumably better job either.


You need a contract to enable you to work legally, to become a resident and have healthcare. You're tied to a contract inasmuch as you need to give the company written notice of usually a month should you find another job.

If I were you, I'd weigh up the sort of life you'd be forced to live on such a low wage to the life you live now. I know money isnt everything, but it does make things easier and Spain can be a very miserable place if all you do is nothing because you cant afford anything and as things are at the moment, you'd find it hard to get another job??

Jo xxx


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> No I didn't. Read my post again, carefully.


Ahhh ok... my bad!!


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

marge777 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been looking for job as an English teacher for a month now. Nobody is really hiring right now so I don't have a lot of options. I need your advice please. I've been offered a job at an academy 20 hours weekly for about 470-490 euros. I do realize it's almost nothing so should I just say no? I'm a non native English speaker so maybe they just want to take advantage of me... On the other hand I do want to go back to Spain but I know this salary will barely cover my living expenses if at all. I feel like no one else will call me for an interview either. This is supposed to be a "part-time" job. I don't know if I will be able to find another part-time job in the mornings plus I have no place to live. I guess the negatives far outweigh the positives right? So if you were me what would you do? Has anyone been in a similar situation?


The girlfriend of my son have the same problem, she give classes of spanish for foreigners,she have contract for 15 hours but must work 20.:-(
You can't live here with 490 euros,you need minimum 1000.


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

As several posters have said, that academy is shafting you by paying the legal minimum wage for a teacher. Now there is a difference between official wage and actual wage, most academies will pay 10 plus euros an hour (ie 800 euros or more a month in your case) but the 490 figure is what they tell the Hacienda.

I know many non-native English teachers earning between 10 and 15 euros an hour take-home, and natives earning more than that. 

Now is the time to job hunt as the academies are staffing up for the end of sept.


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

mickbcn said:


> The girlfriend of my son have the same problem, she give classes of spanish for foreigners,she have contract for 15 hours but must work 20.:-(
> You can't live here with 490 euros,you need minimum 1000.


That's true. I may not need 1000 euros to live, say I need 850-900, but it makes a whole lotta difference compared to 490... I will keep looking. _*Something's gotta come up*_.


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

I've read dozens of forums/blogs and have NOT seen anyone complain about the salary! Ever!! English teachers in private English academies are *well paid* and do not work more than 25 hours a week. Am I the only one on this planet who's been 'offered' such a measly pay?! I guess passports play a huge role too!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

marge777 said:


> I've read dozens of forums/blogs and have NOT seen anyone complain about the salary! Ever!! English teachers in private English academies are *well paid* and do not work more than 25 hours a week. Am I the only one on this planet who's been 'offered' such a measly pay?! I guess passports play a huge role too!


Well, yes. No disrespect, but if I wanted to improve my Czech or Polish I wouldn't hire a Hungarian or Italian. Some employers will offer what they think you're worth. Others will pay what they can get away with.
I'm not sure what response you are expecting from us...one suggestion might be to return to your native country, wherever that might be, and teach there as your English is excellent.
Spain is surely not the be-all- and-end-all.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marge777 said:


> I've read dozens of forums/blogs and have NOT seen anyone complain about the salary! Ever!! English teachers in private English academies are *well paid* and do not work more than 25 hours a week. Am I the only one on this planet who's been 'offered' such a measly pay?!* I guess passports play a huge role too*!



Yes, I'm afraid passports do play a role - its obvious why. 

Have you thought of going to the UK and teaching your native tongue there??????

Jo xxx


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

jojo said:


> Yes, I'm afraid passports do play a role - its obvious why.
> 
> Have you thought of going to the UK and teaching your native tongue there??????
> 
> Jo xxx


Sorry but I will never be able to teach my native tongue!! That is why I teach English. I do NOT understand my native tongue, I will never be able to explain WHY we use some words and not others in terms of grammar, vocabulary, etc. I am NOT QUALIFIED to teach my native tongue. I AM QUALIFIED to teach English. That's the problem you and some Spanish people just don't get - native speakers *are not the best teachers*, they rarely are able to explain and/or compare their mother tongue to the one of the country they are living in. Most of my colleagues at my previous job would ask me how to explain English grammar to their Spanish students. Yes, it's easy to say "it is what it is, just memorize it" but that's not helping. I myself had a native English teacher while I was still in high school and guess what? The only reason I could communicate with her was because I had a higher level of English and the rest of the class just made fun of her. While native speakers have their pros and cons, I don't think you should underestimate a non-native speaker who actually *had to learn* English the non-native way.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marge777 said:


> Sorry but I will never be able to teach my native tongue!! That is why I teach English. I do NOT understand my native tongue, I will never be able to explain WHY we use some words and not others in terms of grammar, vocabulary, etc. I am NOT QUALIFIED to teach my native tongue. I AM QUALIFIED to teach English. That's the problem you and some Spanish people just don't get - native speakers *are not the best teachers*, they rarely are able to explain and/or compare their mother tongue to the one of the country they are living in. Most of my colleagues at my previous jobs would ask me how to explain English grammar to their Spanish students. Yes, it's easy to say "it is what it is, just memorize it" but that's not helping. I myself had a native English teacher while I was still in high school and guess what? The only reason I could communicate with her was because I had a higher level of English and the rest of the class just made fun of her. While native speakers have their pros and cons, I don't think you should underestimate a non-native speaker who actually *had to learn* English the non-native way.



Well its how it is. I wouldnt want a non English or Spanish person teaching me either language - you maybe right, but in general, people want to hear it from a national - either one from their own country, or to the country they are going. 

That may not be right as you say, but its simply how people think and thats what you are up against.

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

marge777 said:


> I've read dozens of forums/blogs and have NOT seen anyone complain about the salary! Ever!! English teachers in private English academies are *well paid* and do not work more than 25 hours a week. Am I the only one on this planet who's been 'offered' such a measly pay?! I guess passports play a huge role too!


I have been teaching in Spain for approx 28 years.
There are some teachers in private academies that are well paid.
There are some that are not.
Which side wins (the well paid against the low paid), I wouldn't like to say, but that there are badly paid teachers out there, you can bet on it! 
However, there are many factors that have to be taken into account like qualified or not, experience, native/ non native, timetable expected, type of student being catered for...
Apply to places in Madrid. There are academies that will take *qualified*, non natives such as yourself. The pay will probably be less unfortunately, but it may be better than what you've been offered.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jo speed of light reader Jo, strikes again!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Jo speed of light reader Jo, strikes again!


Glad to see you back Pesky Wesky  The voice of calmness, reason and diplomacy!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

marge777 said:


> That's the problem you and some Spanish people just don't get - native speakers *are not the best teachers*, they rarely are able to explain and/or compare their mother tongue to the one of the country they are living in.
> 
> native speakers have their pros and cons, I don't think you should underestimate a non-native speaker who actually *had to learn* English the non-native way.


Now just hold on a minute!
Native speakers who are trained and experienced can explain their language, just as a non native speaker who is trained and experienced can.
Both have their pros and cons


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I have been teaching in Spain for approx 28 years.
> There are some teachers in private academies that are well paid.
> There are some that are not.
> Which side wins (the well paid against the low paid), I wouldn't like to say, but that there are badly paid teachers out there, you can bet on it!
> ...


The other thing I find absolutely absurd is the fact tha some of the academies want a bilingual teacher who's spent at least 2 years in an English speaking country. Wow! I can't compete against you English people but get this, I am NOT worse than you in any way. 
Yes, I am sure there are low paid teachers out there, but if you've seen some of my previous posts on here, I was offered less than extremely low to put it simply. How low can they go? Apparently lower than low. Anyway, I will not accept a low-paid job just for the sake of having a job. I'd much rather stay unemployed at the moment.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Glad to see you back Pesky Wesky  The voice of calmness, reason and diplomacy!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


How can I not "like" that post!
Back from lovely, lovely Asturias


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Now just hold on a minute!
> Native speakers who are trained and experienced can explain their language, just as a non native speaker who is trained and experienced can.
> Both have their pros and cons


True. But often academies are tempted to employ an unqualified native speaker over a qualified non-native one! Care to explain what's wrong with this picture?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

marge777 said:


> The other thing I find absolutely absurd is the fact tha some of the academies want a bilingual teacher who's spent at least 2 years in an English speaking country. Wow! I can't compete against you English people but get this, I am NOT worse than you in any way.
> Yes, I am sure there are low paid teachers out there, but if you've seen some of my previous posts on here, I was offered less than extremely low to put it simply. How low can they go? Apparently lower than low. Anyway, I will not accept a low-paid job just for the sake of having a job. I'd much rather stay unemployed at the moment.


Get over the low offer. Stop going on about it and do what you say you're going to do. LOOK for another job offer!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marge777 said:


> The other thing I find absolutely absurd is the fact tha some of the academies want a bilingual teacher who's spent at least 2 years in an English speaking country. Wow! I can't compete against you English people but get this, I am NOT worse than you in any way.
> Yes, I am sure there are low paid teachers out there, but if you've seen some of my previous posts on here, I was offered less than extremely low to put it simply. How low can they go? Apparently lower than low. Anyway, I will not accept a low-paid job just for the sake of having a job. I'd much rather stay unemployed at the moment.


IMO, this speaks volumes. If you were serious, needed the money and the experience, you would take a job - if only for the "in", to prove yourself and to add it to your CV.

Many people arent prepared to start at the bottom, or believe they deserve more (maybe they do), but somewhere along the line, especially in a country with mass unemployment and teachers for whom English is their first language, you have to prove yourself anyway you can - if only for a few weeks. Get your foot on the ladder so to speak

Jo xxx


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Get over the low offer. Stop going on about it and do what you say you're going to do. LOOK for another job offer!!


Easy for you to say!! They want NATIVEs, they won't even look at my CV for ffs!!


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

jojo said:


> IMO, this speaks volumes. If you were serious, needed the money and the experience, you would take a job - if only for the "in", to prove yourself and to add it to your CV.
> 
> Many people arent prepared to start at the bottom, or believe they deserve more (maybe they do), but somewhere along the line, especially in a country with mass unemployment and teachers for whom English is their first language, you have to prove yourself anyway you can - if only for a few weeks. Get your foot on the ladder so to speak
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh, FYI I have tons of volunteering experience to say the least. I always have to prove myself when starting a new job. But there comes a time when you need to draw the line and demand a proper salary in order to support yourself!! How can I live with 490 euros a month anywhere in Spain huh?! Why don't you try it? See how you like it, then let me know. I have no family there, I am on my own, I am qualified and I respect myself so no, I will not work my butt off for free.
Even though there are lowpaid teachers in Spain, how should one define"lowpaid"? Some complain about 800 euros that it's too little to live in Northern Spain, but what can I say about 490EUR??!
In the end, it all comes down to MONEY. If I had money I would've worked for free just to get the experience. Reality check: I can't afford it!!! That's why I need a job that *pays enough to make both ends meet!*


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marge777 said:


> Easy for you to say!! They want NATIVEs, they want even look at my CV for ffs!!


so look somewhere else!


as previously suggested by someone - what about in your own country?

surely someone with your qualifications & level of English could find a good job there

or another country - why does it _have to _be Spain?

or if it does have to be Spain - then take a low paid job, take on some private classes - get a foot in the door



years ago, I worked for an academy - I have to admit that even then I was paid more an hour than you were offered - but with the hours available it wasn't a living wage - so I took on private work as well

eventually the private work overtook the academy work & now I work totally self-employed


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> so look somewhere else!
> 
> 
> as previously suggested by someone - what about in your own country?
> ...


I do not want to work in my own country. Things are really bad in my country! Thought of that also, don't think it would work, I need a decent job to start off, I can't rely on some private lessons, don't know many Spanish people. I'm not you, you have tons of experience in Spain plus you're English.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marge777 said:


> I do not want to work in my own country. Thought of that also, don't think it would work, I need a decent job to start off, I can't rely on some private lessons, don't know many Spanish people. I'm not you, you have tons of experience in Spain plus you're English.


Well, all you can do is keep looking and trying. Venting on the forum isnt going to help

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

marge777 said:


> Easy for you to say!! They want NATIVEs, they won't even look at my CV for ffs!!


Attention!! Job Offer for Non Native Speaker of English
Oferta de empleo: profesores-ingles-para-extraescolares en Madrid - Bolsa trabajo InfoJobs

It took me less than 5 minutes.

There are offers all over Spain, maybe not the best paid in the best locations, there may not be very many, but they are there.

As I said before, get over it. Move on. 

Look for a job and don't post again until you've found one


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marge777 said:


> I do not want to work in my own country. Thought of that also, don't think it would work, I need a decent job to start off, I can't rely on some private lessons, don't know many Spanish people. I'm not you, you have tons of experience in Spain plus you're English.


I said _years ago_ - then I didn't know many people at all

we were all new here once

I think this might not just be the right time - not with 6 million unemployed - & apart from many of those being native English speakers - I'm sure there many many Spanish people who are qualified English teachers

if I was giving an English teaching job to a non-native speaker I'd give a job to a Spaniard who was already here & unemployed - & I bet they'd take the job you turned down


fair - maybe not

but that's life


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Attention!! Job Offer for Non Native Speaker of English
> Oferta de empleo: profesores-ingles-para-extraescolares en Madrid - Bolsa trabajo InfoJobs
> 
> It took me less than 5 minutes.
> ...


Yeah, and 231 applied for this job that is a part-time job just like the one that offered me 490EUR. I see no point in this. Lots of requirements, little pay! Especially in Madrid where life is even more expensive.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marge777 said:


> Yeah, and 231 applied for this job that is a part-time job just like the one that offered me 490EUR. I see no point in this. Lots of requirements, little pay! Especially in Madrid where life is even more expensive.


Its a hard life. Sorry, we cant help you

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

marge777 said:


> Yeah, and 231 applied for this job that is a part-time job just like the one that offered me 490EUR. I see no point in this. Lots of requirements, little pay! Especially in Madrid where life is even more expensive.


And you wonder why you can't get a job in a country with at least 5 million unemployed ??????????????????????????

"I'm out", for the second time on one of your threads I think


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its a hard life. Sorry, we cant help you
> 
> Jo xxx


Now *that's* diplomacy!


----------



## marge777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Now *that's* diplomacy!


Like I care. No one's helped me here anyway. All I get is your criticism and excuses "sorry life's hard"
I hope you find yourselves in my position one day.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marge777 said:


> Like I care. No one's helped me here anyway. All I get is your criticism and excuses "sorry life's hard"
> I hope you find yourselves in my position one day.



I'm going to close this thread - I have to say, that there are many people on this forum who possibly could have helped you, put in a good word for you, we even have some who are in a position of maybe employing language teachers. Your attitude hasnt helped you

Jo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marge777 said:


> Like I care. No one's helped me here anyway. All I get is your criticism and excuses "sorry life's hard"
> I hope you find yourselves in my position one day.


you have no idea what we've been though in our lives


we were all young once you know, & many of us have been unemployed- & some of us still struggle financially every day

we didn't/don't sit around complaining about it - we did/do something about it

& if our dreams didn't work - then we went with what we could get!


& I see jojo closed the thread just as I was about to


----------

